# Movie Based on Tetris



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2014)

> "What everyone doesn't know yet is this epic sci-fi story that we're going to tell. That's what's really exciting."
> 
> Henk Rogers, managing director of The Tetris Company, said the film would "re-imagine that common experience and bring a spectacular new Tetris universe to the big screen".


 


http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-29443728

wut


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 1, 2014)

One that caused the mortal kombat theme meets the one that caused... well basically the internal soundtrack to my head.

This could get catchy.


----------



## InuYasha (Oct 2, 2014)

People are still haunted by the super mario bros. movie,let them heal from that first...


----------



## Depravo (Oct 2, 2014)

They've been trying to write a script for years but every time they complete the fourth line all the words just disappear.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm imagining the Lego Movie, but with Tetronimos instead. That could be... interesting.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2014)

Depravo said:


> They've been trying to write a script for years but every time they complete the fourth line all the words just disappear.



I think you think too much of Hollywood. No way they could make a script without holes in it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 2, 2014)

well I enjoyed battleship, so why now?


----------



## zeello (Oct 2, 2014)

it will be a disaster porn movie where blocks fall from the sky

Like independence day but with giant blocks instead of green lasers.

The blocks will look like the borg from star trek. I'm really excited about this.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 2, 2014)

I think you're all missing the biggest piece of news here: This is the same company that made Foodfight!







SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST, LEONARD!


----------



## zeello (Oct 3, 2014)

I will hate this movie if it doesn't deal with political themes. I mean hello.. tetris is set in Russia??


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2014)

zeello said:


> I will hate this movie if it doesn't deal with political themes. I mean hello.. tetris is set in Russia??


 

Well, Tetris was created by a Russian programmer, and uses a Russian folk song for the theme, so, this shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2014)

zeello said:


> I will hate this movie if it doesn't deal with political themes. I mean hello.. tetris is set in Russia??


Can't you just watch something like


a few times and leave me with a film that is basic tetris on acid?

Many thanks to Piotyr for linking that one up elsewhere.


----------

